# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  اسكندرية كمان و كمان

## a_leader

*السلام عليكم

دى جولة بعدستى , نتفسحوا شوية و ننسوا تعب الشغل ووووو ياللا بينا*



*دى صورة اخدتها للانش غرقان فى بداية النوة اللى فاتت* 

**********

*و دول شوية صور لكوبرى ستانلى ساعة العصر*














*و لى عودة اخرى و فسحة حلوة ان شاء الله*

----------


## a_leader

*و دى صور لشاطئ سيدى بشر و صخور المجرا و بير مسعود قبل الغروب بشوية

و كان صعب تصوير الغروب من المكان ده بسبب السحاب ,,* 


















لسة الفسحة ما خلصتش ,, تابعونا ,,,

----------


## بنت شهريار

تحفة تحفة تحفة
شوية صور ملهاااااااااااااااااش حل
مناظر تجنن
سبحان الخالق
تسلم ايدك ياليدر يافناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
لا وزوايا الشمس جميلة بجد
بصراحه بصراحه يابختكم باسكندرية
دا مش حسد لاسمح الله
دا ارررررررررر حضرتك
فى انتظار المزيد
ارق تحياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## ندى الايام

يا جمااااااااااااااالك يا اسكندرية
مناظر اكتر من رائعة واللى صور فنان
بجد صور تحفة تسلم ايدك عليها
نفسى اوى اروح اسكنجرية بقى  :xmas 2:  :xmas 2: 
فى انتظار المزيد

----------


## حمادو

*كان المفروض انى أكون فى مصر دلوقتى باصور الأسكندرية

يالا ربنا ينتقم من اللى كان السبب

صور جميلة جدا أخى العزيز
تسلم إيديك وتسلم لنا عدستك


*

----------


## زهره

انا هقعد كده اتفرج علي الصور بس 
انا عايزه اروح الاسكندريه بقي 
تسلم ايدك صور جميله بجد 
بتغظني  كمان وكمان 
تسلم

----------


## emerald

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

* الــلــــه  الــلــــه  الــلــــه  الــلــــه* 

صور تجننننن .. ماشاء الله عليك يا استاذ ليدر .. دائما مبدع وفنان ..
ربنا يخليك ويسعدك زي ما اسعدتني بالصور دي ..

تسلم ايدك والله وفي انتظار باقي الصور  ::$: 

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## a_leader

*السلام عليكم

الف شكر اخوانى الاعزاء على مروركم و التعليقات الجميلة

و سأعود ان شاء الله لاشكركم فردا فردا بعد استكمال فسحتنا

ياللا بينا بئه بس البسوا تقيل عشان الجو متلج

ياللا ,,,,*

----------


## a_leader

*ده مدخل الطريق الدولى الساحلى من شارع 45 و الشارع ده بيودى على منطقة ميامى*



و ده شارع مسجد سيدى بشر



و دى صورة لشاطئ سيدى بشر 1



و دى صور من زوايا مختلفة لشاطئى سيدى بشر و سيدى بشر 1
















وده شارع محمد نجيب بين سيدى بشر و فيكتوريا



و داخلين على السرايا عند فندق المحروسة و البحر كان عالى 











و دى صورة اول امبارح لقوس قزح من منطقة ثروت , الصورة مهزوزة شوية لانى كنت راكب



و دى صورة من محطة الرمل و اللانش لسة غرقان برضو و كانت اول اول امبارح



تابعونا ,,,

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الإسكندرية بطيعتها جميلة....

لكنها في صورك، تزيد جمالا...

تسلم إيديك،

----------


## لمسه

*

 ياجمالو ياجماااااااااالو 

الف مبروك الذهبيه تستاهلها والله وعن جداره 

واسكندريه اجدع نااااااااااااااااااااس 

مبرررررررررررررررررررررررروك ياغااااااااااااااااالى*

----------


## a_leader

> الله على اسكندرية وروعتها
> يا بختكم يا ولاد اسكندرية بالبحر والهوا والروح الجميلة
> كل الشكر ليك أخي الفاضل ليدر على هذه الصور الجميلة التي أضفت على قلوبنا السعادة


العفو اختنا القديرة قلب مصر

نورتى الموضوع يافندم  :f:

----------


## a_leader

> ألف مبرووووووووووك يا مسيو ليدر
> 
> موضوع يستحق الذهبيه عن جداره


الله يبارك فيك يا اذكى واحدة فيك يا منتدى  :f: 
جزاك الله كل خير اختى العزيزة

----------


## a_leader

> الف مبروك اخى الفاضل ليدر...موضوع رائع.


الله يبارك فيك اختى .. الف الف شكر  :f:

----------


## a_leader

> 


ألف شكر يا دكتور

تحياتى لحضرتك  :f:

----------


## a_leader

> 


الله يكرمك استاذى العزيز 
الف شكر يا دكتور  :f2:

----------


## a_leader

> إيه داااااااااااااا
> 
> ومولد فنان فى التصوير كمان؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ألف مبروك ليـــــــــــدر
> 
> ...


 ::$: 

يا فندم ده من بعض ماعندكم و من ذوقك و الله

ألف شكر على التهنئة الجميلة دى  :f:

----------


## a_leader

> *
> 
>  ياجمالو ياجماااااااااالو 
> 
> الف مبروك الذهبيه تستاهلها والله وعن جداره 
> 
> واسكندريه اجدع نااااااااااااااااااااس 
> 
> مبرررررررررررررررررررررررروك ياغااااااااااااااااالى*


يا أهلا بذهبية القاعات الدينية

ربنا يخليكى يا لمسه و يبارك فيكى

الف الف شكر   :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

1000 مبروك يا ليدر يا ذهبى
على فكرة أنا من عشاق إسكندرية
وكانت لى فيها ذكريات سعيدة وأخرى ليست كذلك
لكن حبها دائما باق فى قلبى
 ::

----------


## nour2005

أخي العزيز 

ليدر 

بجد الصور رائعة 

تسلم إيدك


مع أطيب الأمنيات بالتميّز الدائم

----------


## اسكندرانى

مع اطيب امنياتى بدوام النجاح والتالق

----------


## رحمة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى الفاضل ليدر
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
*

----------


## a_leader

> 1000 مبروك يا ليدر يا ذهبى
> على فكرة أنا من عشاق إسكندرية
> وكانت لى فيها ذكريات سعيدة وأخرى ليست كذلك
> لكن حبها دائما باق فى قلبى


الله يبارك فيك اخى العزيز و ان شاء الله نتقابلوا فيها قريب و تستعيد ذكرياتك الجميلة  :f:

----------


## a_leader

> أخي العزيز 
> 
> ليدر 
> 
> بجد الصور رائعة 
> 
> تسلم إيدك
> 
> 
> مع أطيب الأمنيات بالتميّز الدائم


الله يبارك فيك اختى 

ده بس من ذوقك

نورتينا يا فندم  :f:

----------


## a_leader

> مع اطيب امنياتى بدوام النجاح والتالق


تسلم يا باشا

الف شكر  :f:

----------


## a_leader

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخى الفاضل ليدر
> وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
> *


عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

الله يكرمك اختى

الف شكر  :f:

----------


## bnt elislam

على كره انا كنت داخله صدفه
 بس عاوزهاقول من الصور حسستنى انى ماشيه فعلا فى اسكندريه انا بعشق البلد دى بكل مافيها
 صور رائعه جدا
 تصوير هايل  متميز  بالبراعه والمهاره
 تسلم الايادى

----------


## ميمة اسلام

عدسه مميزة يا ليدر 
وافتقد الابداعات ده كثيرا 
بحيك علي التميز الرائع ده 
وعجبتني صور كثيره اوي مميزة جدا 
من ابداع لا ابداع يا ليدر 
اشكرك 
وفي امان الله

----------


## a_leader

> على كره انا كنت داخله صدفه
>  بس عاوزهاقول من الصور حسستنى انى ماشيه فعلا فى اسكندريه انا بعشق البلد دى بكل مافيها
>  صور رائعه جدا
>  تصوير هايل  متميز  بالبراعه والمهاره
>  تسلم الايادى


*الله يسلمك اختى و اعتذر كثيرا للغياب

الف شكر لمرورك الجميل*

----------


## a_leader

> عدسه مميزة يا ليدر 
> وافتقد الابداعات ده كثيرا 
> بحيك علي التميز الرائع ده 
> وعجبتني صور كثيره اوي مميزة جدا 
> من ابداع لا ابداع يا ليدر 
> اشكرك 
> وفي امان الله


الله يكرمك يا ميمة

ده بس من ذوقك

كل سنة و انتى طيبة و يارب دايما بخير

----------


## a_leader

مازلنا نستمتع بسحر شاطئ سيدى بشر 1 , 2 و السرايا

طبعا انا مختار وقت معين الدنيا فيه هادية جدا كمان الجو كان متلج

بس كنت مستمع بطريقة لا توصف و الله و انا بصور الاماكن ده








*تابعونا ,,,*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*


يا ام الزمن والارض 

وعلى الخريطة مرسومة 

بخطوط الجمال والعرض 

الاسم دى عروسه 

مركب ومرسيه 

وميه عينديه 

فى البحر جنيه 

وشرفت على البر 

ومشيت بطول الدهر 

تكلم الدنيا 

والناس والزمن والعمر 

وتقول بعلو الصوت 

ان بنت مصر الجميلة 

عروسة البحر 

وكل البحور والبنات الحور 



بحبك بكل حرف من اسمك 

وكل رسمة من رسمك 

انا اسمك 

انا رسمك 

انا همسك 

انا الفك انا نوتك 

انا يا حتة من الجنة 

انا عقلك انا جنونك 

لكن ياعمرى 

وااااااااه من لكن 

لما بتسكنى كل القلوب والاماكن 

القى البشر بيقول لحبك 

بكل لغات العالم 



وبكل لكنه وجنس ولون 

لما الشتا خبط عليكى 

احس بايديكى 

بتغسل عنيكى 

وشعرك جدايل مايل 

يرفرف يهفهف على شط الهوى والبحر 

الحزن يتسرب من بين شفايفك

ويصبح نسايم فرح 

والحب حبات شوق 

بهمس القلب تبوح الروح 

وروحه السارية فى وجدانى 

اقول تانى 

الاقى حضنك هنا تانى 

بيهدينى بيروينى ينادينى يدفينى 

ويشفينى من عتمة الضيق والالم والحزن 

تناسينى هموم الدنيا والاحزان 

تعدينى لبر الامان 

ترجعنى لحضن زمان 

القى الدفا فى نور 

مسكون فى عيونك 

وفى جفونك 


بحبك يا اسكندرية 



مساءك ورد وفل وياسمين 

يا اجدع اسكندرانى يا ليييييييييييدر 

متعنا يا حبيبى معك متعنا 

*

----------


## ندى الايام

بجد تحفه تسلم الايادى 
مش غريبة عليك الصور الجميلة
وتقريبا احسن حد يصور صور لاسكندرية
واسكندرية تحفه هى ومتلجة
فى انتظار المزيد 
تحياتى

----------


## a_leader

> *
> 
> 
> 
> مساءك ورد وفل وياسمين 
> 
> يا اجدع اسكندرانى يا ليييييييييييدر 
> 
> متعنا يا حبيبى معك متعنا 
> ...


يا مساء الكلمة الحلوة و القلوب الصافية

ربنا يخليك حبيبى على ذوقك الجميل ده

و كل سنة و انت و اسرتك و كل حبايبك بخير  :f:

----------


## a_leader

> بجد تحفه تسلم الايادى 
> مش غريبة عليك الصور الجميلة
> وتقريبا احسن حد يصور صور لاسكندرية
> واسكندرية تحفه هى ومتلجة
> فى انتظار المزيد 
> تحياتى


الله يسلمك يا ست الكل ده بس من ذوقك الجميل

اد ايه وجودك معانا غالى علينا يا ندى

ربنا ما يحرمنا منك و نفضل دايما مطمنين عليك

كل سنة و انتى طيبة و يارب يارب دايما بخير  :f:

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*~~**~~**~~
أستاذ ليدر
**~~**~~
صور رائعه لمدينتى الغاليه
سلمت يداك اخى الفاضل 
وفى انتظار المزيد من الاجمل 
دمت بكل التقدير
**~~**~~**~~*

----------


## a_leader

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> *~~**~~**~~
> أستاذ ليدر
> **~~**~~
> صور رائعه لمدينتى الغاليه
> سلمت يداك اخى الفاضل 
> وفى انتظار المزيد من الاجمل 
> دمت بكل التقدير
> **~~**~~**~~*


الله يسلمك اختى و ان شاء الله الصور اللى جاية تعجبك

خلليكى متابعة معانا

الف شكر

----------


## a_leader

كان يوما مروعا لم تشهده الاسكندرية من قبل

عواصف و امطار و برق و رعد

ادخلت الرعب الى قلوب الناس

شاهد معى القليل مما حدث فى الاسكندرية

يوم الاحد الماضى


*










































*
*ليست من تصويرى*

----------


## a_leader



----------


## a_leader



----------


## a_leader

*تابعونا ...............*

----------


## ندى الايام

ايوووووووووووووه
هو لسه فى تابعونا يا رب سلم
كانوا يومين صعب فعلا اتحكالى عنهم الحمد لله مكنتش هناك
بس الصور شىء تانى خااااااااااالص 
دا بابا واهلى جمبى تقريبا بعد ما شافوها مش هنروح اسكندرية تانى 
تحياتى لحضرتك وشكرا للمجهود

----------

